# Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005



## Nordangler (30. September 2005)

moin Moin #h 
Schon einmal den Thread für die Fänge Oktober eröffnen. Auch diesen Monat kriegt der mit der größten Meerforelle eine Kleinigkeit von mir zugeschickt.
Wünsche allen einen schönen und erfolgreichen Angelmonat. :q 

Sven


----------



## TankMan (1. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Moin, moin,
dann mache ich mal den (erfolglosen) Anfang (gehört eigentlich noch in den September Thread, aber, naja....)

*Datum*: 30.09.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Kieler Bucht, Steilküste Stohl
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Spröket Rot-Schwarz
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: Wind aus SW, Stärke 2, im Verlauf auffrischend
*Himmel*: bewölkt, teilweise Regen
*Uhrzeit*: 19.15 bis 21.30Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: so um 12°C
*Wasserstand*: sehr niedrig
*Sicht (Wasser):* klar, viele Schwebteile und Kleinlebewesen (leuchtende Garnelen - sah lustig aus) und viel Seegras
*Wassertemp*.: geschätzte 14 ° C
*Wer*: ich
*Fisch*:Nichts! Kein Zupfer, kein Anfasser. Einmal meinte ich, vor mir etwas hören zu können, bin mir aber nicht sicher, da es dunkel wie im Bärenar... war.
War nix - aber schau'n wir mal, das Wochenende ist ja laaaaaang!

Björn


----------



## pepp-eric (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Moin zusammen,
hab heute meine allererste Meerforelle gefangen! 
Etwas über 50cm und schön dick. 
In Eitz auf einen Spöket um 11 Uhr mittags. 
Nicht schlecht, oder? :g


----------



## TankMan (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

@ pepp-eric:
erstmal dickes petri zu Deiner ersten MeFo, schöner Fisch, und dazu noch - so wie es aussieht - noch blank!! Schön wäre, wenn Du uns außer Köder noch die anderen "Rahmenbedingungen" verraten würdest... !

@ all:
greife morgen früh ab 05.30 im Raum Eckernförder Bucht wieder an, ist einer von Euch dort auch unterwegs???

Björn


----------



## pepp-eric (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				TankMan schrieb:
			
		

> @ pepp-eric:
> erstmal dickes petri zu Deiner ersten MeFo, schöner Fisch, und dazu noch - so wie es aussieht - noch blank!! Schön wäre, wenn Du uns außer Köder noch die anderen "Rahmenbedingungen" verraten würdest... !
> - Danke!
> Björn


*Weissendorfer Strand
Wassertiefe*: 0,5 m
*Grund*: Tang/ wenig Sand
*Wind*: WSW2
*Himmel*: Sonne
*Uhrzeit*: 11.00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: 15°C
*Wasserstand*:mittel 
*Sicht (Wasser):* klar
*Wassertemp*.: 14 ° C

Danach noch am Fehmarnsund probiert, sehr trübes Wasser und Seegras bis zum Abwinken. 

Mal was anderes, man müsste eine Kaufgemeinschaft für Falkfish Wobbler gründen. Die Dinger kosten ja ein Vermögen!


----------



## symphy (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Moin zusammen war heute auch los 



*Datum*: 02.10.2005
*Wo*: WH
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Spröket Schwarz Weiß ,mit grünem Kopf
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 3 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: Wind aus NW, Stärke 2, im Verlauf abfallend
*Himmel*: klar ,paar Wölkchen
*Uhrzeit*: 16.00 bis 20.00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: so um 16°C
*Wasserstand*: niedrig 
*Sicht (Wasser):* klar, viele Schwebteile und Kleinlebewesen 
*Wassertemp*.: geschätzte 15 ° C
*Wer*: ich und Bordie Mucki
*Fisch*en ganzen Tag nicht ein Zupfer ,kein Nachläufer und von einer Mefo ganz zu schweigen ,mein Kumpel hatte noch einen schönen Dorsch gegen 19.30 bekommen ,auch sonst nicht viel zu sehen ,es waren 7 Leute im Wasser und 4 auf BB unterwegs.


----------



## Dorschdiggler (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Hey Symphy....der Wind kam aus *SW*  

und im Wasser waren "nur" sechs Leutz....einer hat vom Strand aus mit seinen "Sonntagsnachmittagsausgehschuhen" gefischt (Originalzitat  :q )


----------



## symphy (2. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

@Dorschdiggler


ach was du also #6 

Mag sein mit dem Wind habe es mir nicht genau angeschaut ,da war ja kaum noch wind da .............He he
bedenke man den der noch weiter ist als das linke Riff waren es vieleicht doch 7 ???|kopfkrat 

Ja mit den Sonntagsschuhen kannst nur du gehört haben ,bloß woher sollten wir wissen das die Spione so nah sind...*LACH*

Ich habe nicht die ganze Zeit an Land telefoniert ,war Mucki,ich stand brav mit Frau und Kind an der Spitze und habe auch noch einen leichten Wassereinbruch in der Hose gehabt.......:q :q :q 

Warst du der zur Spitze hin ;-)) oder der der zum Parkplatz stand #c


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

....ich stand mit OH-nemo mehr in Richtung Parkplatz......also zwei Kerle nebeneinander im Wasser.....
Derjenige welcher noch weitergelaufen ist (mit Hund) ist auch hier im Board des öfteren unterwegs....allerdings hat auch er mein freundliches *Moin* und mein Grinsen nicht einordnen können  :q 

kommt sicher noch was....... #h


----------



## TankMan (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Guten Tach auch, kurzer Bericht vom "Einheitsfeiertag":

*Datum*: 03.10.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Kieler Bucht, Steilküste Stohl
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Spröket, alle möglichen Farben und Formen
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: Wind aus NW, Stärke 2, im Verlauf auffrischend
*Himmel*: Heldenwetter, siehe Foto
*Uhrzeit*: 05.30 bis 10.00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: Beginn 6°C, Ende 13°C
*Wasserstand*: etwas über normal (auflandiger Wind von Nordwest)
*Sicht (Wasser):* klar, viele Schwebteile und Kleinlebewesen, viel Seegras
*Wassertemp*.: geschätzte 14 ° C
*Wer*: ich
*Fisch*: viele Anfasser / Zupfer!! Ich konnte zu meinem Bedauern eine gute MeFo (geschätzt 55 - 60 cm), die mehrmals vor mir gestiegen ist, nicht zum mitkommen überreden. Da ich M O R G E N   F R E I :g habe, setze ich noch mal nach.

Björn


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> ....ich stand mit OH-nemo mehr in Richtung Parkplatz......also zwei Kerle nebeneinander im Wasser.....
> Derjenige welcher noch weitergelaufen ist (mit Hund) ist auch hier im Board des öfteren unterwegs....allerdings hat auch er mein freundliches *Moin* und mein Grinsen nicht einordnen können  :q
> 
> kommt sicher noch was....... #h


.....Vossi, und ich sach noch,das war doch der Martin  (ziemlich sehr in Grün,gelle  )
Da war ja schon wieder das halbe Annglerboard aneinander vorbeigelaufen


----------



## Angelmann (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				oh-nemo schrieb:
			
		

> Da war ja schon wieder das halbe Annglerboard aneinander vorbeigelaufen



Na Jungs,
da weiß ich Abhilfe  ...wie wäre es mit nem Aufnäher auf der Kutte.........

ABM.............  
Angler.........
Board..........
Member.......

....dann kann man sich ja erkennen. Dat gibet sonst nirgendwo........zumindest nicht so......... :q  :q....und das "Publikum" am Strand macht sich seine Gedanken....... ;+ ....auch wg. der anderen "Labels"..............   :g  |supergri  #h


----------



## symphy (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

@ Jörg @ Vossi 

da nächste mal schreien büdde|supergri 

Hätte gerne mal ein paar Worte mit euch gewechselt ,mann sieht sich bestimmt noch mal ,wenn nicht hier dann da:g


----------



## oh-nemo (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Angelmann schrieb:
			
		

> Na Jungs,
> da weiß ich Abhilfe  ...wie wäre es mit nem Aufnäher auf der Kutte.........
> 
> ABM.............
> ...


:q Frank,besser nicht.Dazu ist das AB zu groß.
In einem kleinerem "Rahmen" wäre es eher angepasst. So permanent member mäßig weisst Du


----------



## symphy (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

ABM  ---  Arbeits Beschaffungs Maßnahmen :m :m :m


----------



## Haeck (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Angelmann schrieb:
			
		

> ...und das "Publikum" am Strand macht sich seine Gedanken......



...jo angelmann, hau dun dir den aufnäher auf'm kasten und ich sehe schon den ersten spaziergänger auf dich zukommen, der dich fragen wird, ob es sich bei dieser tätigkeit um eine ABM - stelle vom staat handelt...:q  :q  :q 
#6, weiter so jungs... 

mfg

haeck


----------



## Angelmann (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				symphy schrieb:
			
		

> ABM  ---  Arbeits Beschaffungs Maßnahmen :m :m :m




Guuuut #v   .........aber ich glaub dat Thema is  |offtopic ....


----------



## Angelmann (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

.......Warum sieht das da oben denn so "zerschossen " aus ;+  ;+


----------



## Haeck (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Angelmann schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber ich glaub dat Thema is  |offtopic ....


...wem sagst du das ...

mfg

haeck


----------



## Gnilftz (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Angelmann schrieb:
			
		

> .......Warum sieht das da oben denn so "zerschossen " aus ;+  ;+



Ehrliche oder höfliche Antwort?  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Angelmann (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Ehrliche oder höfliche Antwort?  :q  :q  :q



Heiko,

so wie Du das nem 3-Jährigen erklären würdest :m  #h


----------



## Gnilftz (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

@ Angelmääään

Dat is dat *IIIO-Problem* 

Da dies für Dich Fachchinesisch ist noch mal ausgeschrieben.

*Intel inside, Idiot outside*






So und nun werden wir mal wieder topic, sonst gibbet (berechtigterweise) Mecker von Timsen. 

Greetz
Heiko  |wavey:


----------



## Angelmann (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> So und nun werden wir mal wieder tropic



tropic ;+ ;+  ..........hmmm, aber ich lerne ja gern dazu..........


----------



## Dorschdiggler (3. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

#d  #d  #d 

also für jemanden wie mich, der hier gerne ein paar aktuelle Infos zu fängigen Stellen abgreifen möchte, macht Euer Geplänkel den Thread echt unübersichtlich...........

 #d  #d  #d


----------



## Angelmann (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Dorschdiggler schrieb:
			
		

> #d  #d  #d
> 
> also für jemanden wie mich, der hier gerne ein paar aktuelle Infos zu fängigen Stellen abgreifen möchte,











Vossi: Für die nächsten Wochen haste wieder Ruhe. Hier :q


----------



## salmohunter (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

war am WE in Süssau mit Fliege auf Mefo - Pirsch habe dann auch insgesamt 2 gefangen beide so um die 50 und schon festlich gewandet ...die wollten wohl zur Hochzeit 
da durften sie dann auch hin .....meine Fliegen habe ich Ihnen aber wieder weggenommen #q


----------



## Nordangler (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Was ist hier los ? Keiner mehr unterwegs?

Sven


----------



## TankMan (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Moin allerseits,
doch Sven, allerdings mit bescheidenem Erfolg...

*Datum*: 08.10.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Kieler Bucht, Steilküste Stohl Richtung Bülk
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Spröket versch. Farben, Snaps Draget versch. Farben
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: Wind aus SO, Stärke 2 - 3, im Verlauf auffrischend
*Himmel*: klar, anfangs Frühnebel
*Uhrzeit*: 06.00 bis 09.00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: 8,5 bis 12°C
*Wasserstand*: niedrig, aber recht wellig
*Sicht (Wasser):* aufgewühlt, viele Schwebteile und Kleinlebewesen
*Wassertemp*.: immer noch geschätzte 14 ° C
*Wer*: ich
*Fisch*: gegen 07.15 Uhr ein Dorsch von 45 cm auf Snaps Rot/Gelb, anschließend noch ein Nachläufer, danach auf alle Sprökis und Snaps nischt mehr! Irgendwie hab' ich wohl das Angeln verlernt...|kopfkrat 

Björn


----------



## spinner1975 (8. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Moinsen ,
fahre am 22. Oktober nach Dänemark ( Hirthals - ganz im Norden ) - wer hat Tips für gute MF - Plätze im Umkreis Ostsee / Limfjord ?
Freu mich über jeden Tip ...


----------



## TankMan (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

... noch'n Bericht:

*Datum*: 09.10.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Kieler Förde Nordausgang, Bülker Leuchtturm
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Spröket versch. Farben, Snaps Draget versch. Farben,
Kinetic Salty versch. Farben
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: Wind aus SW, Stärke 2 - 3, im Verlauf abnehmend
*Himmel*: leicht bewölkt, anfangs bezogen und diesig
*Uhrzeit*: 06.00 bis 09.00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: *12,5 °C #q *
*Wasserstand*: sehr niedrig, leicht wellig
*Sicht (Wasser):* klar, viele Schwebteile und Kleinlebewesen
*Wassertemp*.: immer noch geschätzte 14 ° C
*Wer*: ich
*Fisch*: N I C H T S. Alles probiert, aber nichts zu machen, kein Nachläufer, kein Zupfer. Aber wieder mal was gelernt: die Ecke bei Bülk ist nicht ungefährlich, heute hätte mich doch beinahe eine "Monsterwelle" (ausgelöst durch die einlaufende Stena Line und Colour Fantasy im Doppelpack), die Quasi aus dem "Nichts" kam, erwischt!!! Erst leichter Wellenberg, dann ca. eine Minute später der Brecher. Man muß da echt aufpassen...

Björn

Noch was zum gucken (vor der "Welle"...)


----------



## Drillmaschine (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Hallo,

war gestern abend auch unterwegs:

Datum: 08.10.2005
Wo: Schönhagen
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Snaps Draget und Falkfish Spöket
Wassertiefe: ca. 2 m
Wind: S/O, so gut wie kein Wind
Himmel: heiter
Uhrzeit: 17:30-21:00
Wer: ich und 1 weiterer
Fang: 1 Dorsch gegen 20:00 Uhr. Mehr gabs leider nicht |evil:.

MfG
Drillmaschine


----------



## pepp-eric (9. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Datum: 09.10.2005
 Wo: Dahmeshöved & Süssau links
 Angelmethode: Spöket
 Wassertiefe: ca. 1-2 m
 Wind: vorm. N, danach so gut wie kein Wind
 Himmel: heiter bis wolkig
 Uhrzeit: 10:00-15:00
Fang: bis auf einen Biss in Dahmeshöved (schäzte Dorsch) nichts gewesen. Auch keine Kleinlebewesen in Ufernähe. Ganz Süssau war tote Hose.


----------



## T4_Christian (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist hier los ? Keiner mehr unterwegs?


 

Ach wie schön ist es Junggeselle zu sein:z 
Bin fast jeden Tag nach Feierabend an der Küste, nur leider ohne erwähnenswerten Erfolg! Bringt ja auch nichts, wenn ich jeden Tag reinschreibe..und dann unter 
*Fisch:* 1untermaßige und zwei kurze anfasser schreibe..


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Moin, Moin!

Vorgestern:

Datum: 09.10.2005
 Wo: Brodten
 Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
 Köder: Spöket, Gladsax
 Wassertiefe: ca. 3 m
 Wind: NW schwach
 Himmel: bedeckt
 Uhrzeit: 18:15 - 20:30 Uhr
 Wer: Ich
 Fang: Ein Dorsch um ca. 19:30 Uhr.
Bemerkungen: Der Dorsch hatte leider die Bauchwassersucht, sprich: Glotzaugen, aufgeblähter Bauch, Riesengeschwür am Kiemendeckel welches innen fast den gesamten Rachen verschloss, roter, vorgestülpter After. Da er maßig war und anscheinend kurz vorm verhungern hab ich ihn erlöst. Hoffe es bleibt der einzige kranke Dorsch dieses Jahr, die Bauchwassersucht soll ja hochansteckend sein.
Anderer Angler den ich traf hatte 2 Mefos erwischt.
Spaziergänger berichtete von morgendlichen, riesigen Hornhechtschwärmen direkt am Ufer.


----------



## caruso (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

@smell

Bauchwassersucht?

Aber bekommen nicht nur Cypriniden diese Krankheit?

Verbesser mich, wenn ich falsch liege!

Hatte von einer Seebrücke auch einige Dorschis mit Krankheitsanzeichen. Jedoch waren die Fische abgemagert und hatte ne Art Pilz- oder Krebsgeschwür. Bei einem Fisch fehlte fast der ganze Unterkiefer.


Gruß caruso


----------



## Fischbox (11. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				T4_Christian schrieb:
			
		

> Ach wie schön ist es Junggeselle zu sein:z



...und direkt an der Küste zu wohnen:l 


Hoffentlich wird das bald kälter, dann kommen endlich auch anständige Fangmeldungen. Aber das wird wohl fast November werden...#d


----------



## Ullov Löns (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Freitag

Datum: 08.10.2005
Wo: Bagenkop/Langeland
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Falkfisch Thor Blau Grün Silber 22g
Wassertiefe: ca. 2 m
Entfernung: 60 -70m
Wind: SO schwach
Himmel: Stahlender Sonnenschein
Uhrzeit: Mitten am Tach 16.00
Wer: Ich
Fang: Meerforelle ca. 53cm
Bemerkungen: Der Fisch hatte den Drilling voll genommen. Zunächst hat er sich locker rankurbeln lassen, so dass ich erst an Kraut dachte. Auf den letzten 20m hat sie dann mehrfach richtig Gas gegeben. 
Schön!!!


----------



## Kochtoppangler (12. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

War heute wieder in der Kieler Förde unterwegs .
Eine silberne 38er aufn Spöket in grün silber , gebissen ca. 30m vom Ufer weg .
Uhrzeit : 18 Uhr
Wetter : Sonne , kaum Wind
(durft natürlich wieder schwimmen)


----------



## Thorsten10 (13. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Datum: 13.10.2005
Wo: Sierksdorf
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: verschiedene Blinker
Wassertiefe: 0,5 - 3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: Flaute
Himmel: wolkenlos
Uhrzeit: 16.00 bis 18.30
Lufttemperatur: 18 C
Wasserstand: niedrig 
Sicht (Wasser): klar
Wassertemp.: geschätzte 15 ° C
Wer: ich 
Fisch: keine, nicht ein Zupfer, war viel Kraut


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Datum: 14.10.2005
 Wo: Brodten
 Angelmethode: Watfischen
 Köder: Witch, Gladsax
 Wassertiefe: 1 - 3 m
 Grund: Leo
 Wind: Windstill
 Himmel: leicht bewölkt
 Uhrzeit: 18.00 bis 19:45
 Lufttemperatur: ca. 16 °C
 Wasserstand:  normal 
 Sicht (Wasser): seeehr klar
 Wassertemp.: ca. 15 ° C
 Wer: Ich 
 Fisch: Null komma garnix
Besonderheiten: In Brodten liegt ein Seehund auf nem großen Stein und guckt ziemlich irritiert aus der Wäsche.


----------



## Thorbi (14. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Datum: 10.10.2005
Wo: Langholz
Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
Köder: Stripper
Wassertiefe: 2 - 4m
Wind: SO 1-2
Himmel: heiter
Uhrzeit: 14 - 18.30
Fische: 3 Mefos 35,43,44 (schwimmen alle wieder) und 2 Baby Hornis


----------



## Flala - Flifi (17. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

*Moin!*

*Datum:* 16.10.05
*Wo/Wann:* 9.00 - 10.30 Lippe, 11.30 - 15.00 Dazendorf(rechte Seite), 16.30 - 20.30 Westermakelsdorf
*Angelmethode:* Watfischen, Spinn- und Fliegenfischen
*Köder:* Snaps, Sölvpilen, Gladsax Fiske, verschiedene Magnusvarianten
*Wind:* Nordost 3-4, abends auffrischend 5
*Himmel:* größtenteils heiter, nachmittags leicht bewölkt
*Wasser:* ca.14 Grad, in Lippe trüb/hohe Wellen; Dazendorf trüber Uferbereich, dann leicht "angeschossen"/ leichter Wellengang; Westermakelsdorf klar, gekräuseltes Wasser
*Wer:* mein Angelfreund Michael und ich
*Fänge:* Ich hab mittags in Dazendorf einen blitzsilbernen 52er Grönländer verhaftet (auf blau-silbernen Snaps) und bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit in Westermakelsdorf einen guten Fisch nach ein bis zwei Minuten Drill und mehreren wilden Luftsprüngen verloren(auf flach geführten 20g Gladsax Fiske grün-silber). Hab wohl zuviel Druck gemacht#q . Michael ging leider komplett leer aus .

*Kommentar:* Leider ließ die Kombination aus dem Wind (von vorne oder von rechts) und meinen Wurfkünsten wenig Vergnügen beim Fliegenfischen, so daß die meiste Zeit die Spinnrute im Einsatz war. Dennoch war es ein herrlicher Tag an der Küste nach fünf Monaten Ostsee -Abstinenz.


----------



## Kalex (21. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Datum: 12.10.2005
Wo: Weissenhauser Strand
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Filur, Gladsax, Hansen Flash
Wassertiefe: 1 - 3 m
Grund: Leo
Wind: SW
Himmel: leicht bewölkt
Uhrzeit: 12.00 bis 20:00
Lufttemperatur: ca. 16 °C
Wasserstand: normal 
Sicht (Wasser): sehr klar
Wassertemp.: ca. 12 ° C
Wer: Kumpel & Ich 
Fisch: 38er braune Mefo, Teenager Horni, 1 Seestern
Fazit: Fing gut an nach 10 Würfen die MeFo, kurz danach der Horni und ein paar Attacken. Das ließ hoffen! Dann bis zum Abend nüscht. Nicht mal ein Dorsch hat sich mehr blicken lassen.


----------



## TankMan (22. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Hallo,
ich will morgen (früh) unseren geschuppten Freunden mal wieder auf den "Pelz" rücken, geplante Ecke ist Kiel und Umgebung (oder...?). Ist noch irgendwer unterwegs bzw. will noch einer von Euch los??

Grüße
Björn


----------



## TankMan (23. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

So, Jungens und Mädels,
nachdem sich Schweißsocke gestern abend noch als "Buddy" gefunden hat, kann ich von unserer heutigen Tour berichten:

*Datum*: 23.10.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Kieler Förde bei Stohl / Paulsgrund
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Spröket versch. Farben, Snaps Draget versch. Farben,
Kinetic Salty versch. Farben
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: Wind aus NW, Stärke 3 - 4, im Verlauf zunehmend, schräg von Norden her auflandig
*Himmel*: bunter Mix, von aufgeklart bis dicht bewölkt
*Uhrzeit*: 06.00 bis 10.15 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: um 11 °C 
*Wasserstand*: sehr niedrig, zuerst leicht wellig, später stärker
*Sicht (Wasser):* klar, viele Schwebteile
*Wassertemp*.: laut BSH 13 ° C
*Wer*: Schweißsocke + ich
*Fisch*: N I C H T S - dachten wir zuerst. Schweißsocke konnte in der Dunkelheit zwar einen 40er Leo verhaften, das war's dann aber auch. Gegen Neun frischte der Wind und die See plötzlich deutlich auf, und dann kamen die ersten Zupfer und Bisse. Erster Biss bei mir, kurzes energisches Schlagen und dann weg. Kurze Zeit später wieder Biss, kurzer Drill und eine frühreife (gefärbte) 34er (!?) Mefo fand ihren Weg aus und wieder schonend in die Ostsee. Kaum zehn Minuten später Attacke bei Schweißsocke, erst weg, dann wieder dran und eine knapp 38er (blank) durfte nach kurzer Begutachtung auch wieder schwimmen. Beiszeit war zwischen 09.00 und 10.00. Es gab noch ein paar Zupfer mehr, wir waren aber der Meinung, das "es" zwar wohl langsam losgeht, aber noch zu viel Jungvolk unterwegs ist.
Nächste Woche stoßen wir nach.

Schönen Sonntag

Björn


----------



## saza (26. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Moin,
war mal wieder mit einer Jungenangelfreizeit In Dänemark

Datum: 17- 24 10.2005
Wo: Ostsee, DK, Genner Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Hansen Flash 16 Gr/ Boss 12 Gr. /Kinetic Salty 
Wassertiefe: 0,5 - 2 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: von nix bis 5 aus Ost über Süd bis Nord und zurück
Himmel: alles dabei
Uhrzeit: 07,30 bis19, 30 Uhr täglich 
Lufttemperatur: von 6 bis 17  °C
Wasserstand: normal dann niedrig bis  wellig
Sicht (Wasser): klar bis trübe
Wassertemp.: am 17.10 12,5 ° C dann aber runter bis auf 10 ° C am 24.10
Wer: 15 Kinder, reisefisch, sillen,  ich
Fisch: Reichlich. Ich habe in der Zeit ca. 25 Mefos gefangen. Waren aber hauptsächlich kleine und Braune. Zusammen mit den anderen Betreuern und den Kindern waren es an die 45 Mefos. Zum krönenden Abschluss habe ich dann noch einen braunen Milchner von 80 in Tomaj gefangen. Habe leider keine Bilder gemacht, da meine Cam den geist aufgegeben hat. 
Habe auch den zweiten Sieger der Seatrout-open am Strand getroffen, der am Samstag 7 Trutten in Årøsund gefangen hat. 
Werde am ersten Novemberwochenende noch einmal nach DK fahren. Dann aber mit Bildern.
Alles in allem war es eine geniale Woche.


----------



## Hank (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Datum: 27.10.2005
 Wo: Weißenhausen
 Angelmethode: Spinnfischen
 Köder:Falkfish Spöket, Strip und Hansen Fight
 Wassertiefe: ca. 2 m
 Wind: S, Ententeich
 Himmel: von allem etwas
 Uhrzeit: 8:00 - 14:00
 Fang: 1 Mini Hornhecht

Wasser war klar und voller Garnelen,Tangläufer und kleinfischen.
Hab bei einem Wurf einen Fisch gesehen der komplett aus dem Wasser gesprungen ist, Mefo? Hat jemand schoneinmal welche springen sehen?
Hab zwar nichts gefangen war aber trotzdem ein Herrlicher Tag:m...


----------



## Gnilftz (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Hank schrieb:
			
		

> Mefo? Hat jemand schoneinmal welche springen sehen?



Dat is normal im Herbst, gerade in WH...

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Truttafriend (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Hank schrieb:
			
		

> gesprungen ist, Mefo? Hat jemand schoneinmal welche springen sehen?




So 200x hab ich bestimmt schon Trutten springen sehen. Das ist wirklich nicht ungewöhnlich. Gewöhnen tut man sich nie dran und es gibt einem immer ein gutes Gefühl für die Platzwahl.


----------



## Hank (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Ok, aber warum springen? Nach Fliegen schnappen, oder warum?


----------



## Nordangler (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Na meisten jagen sie. Wenn ich eine springen sehe und die Chance habe, sie anzuwerfen, kriege ich sie zu 90% an den Haken.

Sven


----------



## havkat (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Moin!



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Na meisten jagen sie. Wenn ich eine springen sehe und die Chance habe, sie anzuwerfen, kriege ich sie zu 90% an den Haken.



Das finde ich interessant.
Bei mir ist es meistens genau umgekehrt.

Das so richtig springende Forellen, also so richtige "Klatscher" jagen, halte ich für ein Gerücht.

Was ist das für eine Jagdtaktik, wenn sich ein Fisch komplett aus dem Wasser schraubt und mit lautem Platschen zurückfallen lässt?

Wonach jagen die?

Habe schon einige Forellen jagen sehen, allerdings hatte das nix mit Hüpfen zu tun. 

Meiner Meinung nach versuchen sie Hautparasiten abzuschlagen (Herbstzug) oder sie haben einfach "Bock" drauf mal ´n büschn Gas zu geben.

Wirklich große Fische habe ich höchst selten springen sehen, meistens sind´s Halbstarke oder Grönländer.

Vielleicht wissen sie Youngster ja wirklich nicht wohin mit ihrer Kraft.


----------



## Haeck (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Das finde ich interessant.
> Bei mir ist es meistens genau umgekehrt.
> 
> ...



du sprichst mir aus dem munde... 
das so viel beobachtete springen von fischen wird komischer weise immer mit jagenden meerforellen in zusammenhang gebracht. 
die forellen, die ich bisher gefangen habe sind nicht gesprungen, sondern hatten sich entweder - von mir vollkommen unbemerkt -  in ufernaehe aufgehalten oder machten sich durch springende beutefische an der wasseroberflaeche bemerkbar evtl. kleiner schwall noch dazu.
das springen mit jagdverhalten gleichzusetzen...naja, wers wirklich in natura hat beobachten koennen... ich wuesste nicht wie...

mfg

haeck


----------



## T4_Christian (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Endlich ist Sie da!! Die braunen Engel von UP.. waren heute bei mir und haben mir meine neue Aspire gebracht.(Auf meine alte habe ich mich vor kurzem beim umziehen auf die ersten 30cm gesetzt...KNAAACK ) Bin dann kurzer Hand nochmal ans Wasser gefahren um zu testen und einzuweihen.. Hat ja auch geklappt.

Datum: 27.10.05
Wo: Geltinger Bucht
Angelmethode: Watfischen
Köder: Kinetic Salty 
Wassertiefe: 0,5 - 3 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind: schwachwindig, gegen abend frischte er auf
Himmel: wolkenlos bis Sternenklar
Uhrzeit: 1600 bis 1930 Uhr 
Lufttemperatur: ca.17 °C
Wasserstand: normal 
Sicht (Wasser): klar und ein wenig Seegraß
Wassertemp.: ca.10 ° C 
Wer: ich
Fisch: eine kleine Trutta released und auf dem Rückweg zum habe ich noch einen schönen Dorsch verloren.

http://img115.*ih.us/img115/5372/erstemefomitaspire27106ik.jpg


----------



## Gnilftz (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Haeck schrieb:
			
		

> das springen mit jagdverhalten gleichzusetzen...naja, wers wirklich in natura hat beobachten koennen... ich wuesste nicht wie...



Die sind hinter den Eintagsfliegen her... 

Aber mal im Ernst, mit Jagdverhalten hat das Springen nüscht zu tun. Dann glaube ich eher Havkats Theorie...

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Nordangler (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Ich bin keine Eintagsfliege eher ein Eintagsbrummer. 
Naja ich kann ja nur das sagen, was ich sehe. Möchte auch eure Theorie nicht außer acht fallen lassen. Wie gesagt die ich habe springen sehen, konnte ich meistens erbeuten. Es kann ja auch angehen, das sich mehrere an dem Platz aufhielten und ich dann den daneben sitzenden bekommen habe.
Unter Wasser kann ich net schauen.

Sven


----------



## Gnilftz (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ich kann ja nur das sagen, was ich sehe. Möchte auch eure Theorie nicht außer acht fallen lassen. Wie gesagt die ich habe springen sehen, konnte ich meistens erbeuten. Es kann ja auch angehen, das sich mehrere an dem Platz aufhielten und ich dann den daneben sitzenden bekommen habe.
> Unter Wasser kann ich net schauen.
> 
> Sven



Ich denke, dat hat n büschen was mit Platzhirschgehabe zu tun, ist ja im Fluss auch so. Und Dein Köder wird verbissen, nicht genommen... 
Wie gesagt, meine Theorie.

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## Flala - Flifi (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Moin!
Ich glaube ja, die springenden Mefos wollen nur mal gucken, was da für Bekloppte im Wasser stehen und komische Stöcke schwingen.

Und manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, sie lachen uns dabei aus....
|splat2:


----------



## gofishing (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Ich habe schon einige Äschen/Bach.- und Regenbogenforellen springen sehen.
Erklärt habe ich mir das auch immer mit dem Jagt nach Beute.
Jetzt weiß ich das die alle verfloht sind.|supergri 
Werde das nächstemal eine Dose Flohpuder mitnehmen.|wavey: 

TL

Ralph


----------



## Gnilftz (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Flala - Flifi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin!
> Ich glaube ja, die springenden Mefos wollen nur mal gucken, was da für Bekloppte im Wasser stehen und komische Stöcke schwingen.
> 
> Und manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, sie lachen uns dabei aus....
> |splat2:



|kopfkrat 
Da könnte auch was dran sein... :q :q :q


----------



## Ullov Löns (27. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Hank schrieb:
			
		

> Hab bei einem Wurf einen Fisch gesehen der komplett aus dem Wasser gesprungen ist, Mefo? Hat jemand schoneinmal welche springen sehen?
> ...


 
Ja schon öfter. Aber noch nie den springenden Fisch gefangen.


----------



## Truttafriend (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

@T4-Christian
Petri zur Entjungferung der Rute.

P.S. Du warst auch beim Hurricane?   #6


----------



## TankMan (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Moin,
bin heute kurzentschlossen losgezogen:

*Datum*: 28.10.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Kieler Förde bei Stohl bis Paulsgrund
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Spröket versch. Farben, Snaps Draget versch. Farben,
Kinetic Salty versch. Farben
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: Wind aus SO, Stärke 3 - 4, im Verlauf zunehmend, schräg von rechts her auflandig
*Himmel*: wolkenlos
*Uhrzeit*: 06.15 bis 10.45 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: um 13 - 14,5 °C 
*Wasserstand*: normal bis leicht erhöht, wellig, im Verlauf deutlich zunehmend
*Sicht (Wasser):* "trübe Brühe"
*Wassertemp*.: laut BSH 14° C
*Wer*: ich
*Fisch*: zwei gute Bisse, einen in der Dämmerung und einen gegen Zehn, konnte ich aufgrund des doch starken Wellengangs nicht nutzen. Die See war zum Schluß schon sehr aufgewühlt, so dass man viel Gemüse ernten konnte / musste, und das Angeln nicht mehr so wirklich viel Spaß machte (trotz des schönen Wetters). Wenn der Wind so bleibt, wird's am Wochenende auf der Ecke schwierig.

Björn


----------



## Dxlfxn (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Hallo Leuts, nochmal zu den springenden Fischen:
Von der Theorie galube ich bei den Springern (wenn sie nicht an der Angel springen ) auch mehr an andere Manöver, als an Jagd. Trotzdem kann es vorkommen, das ein Fisch, wenn er von unten zustößt, die Wasserfläche durchbricht. Wenn er allerdings immer wieder auf der Stelle raushüpft - naja. Trotzdem kommen die kleinen und mittleren Fische meist in kleinen Trupps - und wo einer springt, schwimmt oft noch mehr rum..
Andere gesichtete Fische, also schwallende Fische oder hin und herzackende Rücken- und Schwanzflossen habe ich auch fast immer an den Köder bringen können.


----------



## Windmaster (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

*Datum*: 26.10.2005
*Wo*: Bliesdorf (Neustadt)
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Falkfish Thor versch. Farben, etc.
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2,5 m
*Wind*: Wind aus W bis SW, Stärke 6-7, nachmittags abnehmend.
*Himmel*: bedeckt
*Uhrzeit*: 08.00 bis 18.00
*Lufttemperatur*: 16 °C 
*Wasserstand*: 80-100cm unter Normal, man konnte durch die Buhnen, wo es sonst ca. 2m tief ist, bis auf die Sandbank durchwaten. Die war nur eben mit Wasser bedeckt....
*Sicht (Wasser):* trüb
*Wassertemp*.: gemessene 12° C
*Wer*: ich
*Fisch*: Gegen 10 Uhr einen guten Biss, dann um 11 Uhr attakierte eine Mefo heftig meinen Blinker, sprang in ca. 30m Entfernung quer zu mir aus dem Wasser und verfolgte den Blinker noch ca. 15m weiter, dann war sie weg.
Ich schätze sie auf ca. 60cm und war blitzeblank #q 
Um 17Uhr konnte ich noch einen 50er Dorsch verhaften.

War schön mal wieder an der Ostsee gewesen zu sein....


----------



## T4_Christian (28. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> @T4-Christian
> Petri zur Entjungferung der Rute.
> 
> P.S. Du warst auch beim Hurricane?  #6


 
Danke,
und es war schöner als ich es mir vorgestellt habe..|supergri 

P.S. Gutes Auge!! Warst dann wohl auch beim Hurricane?!


----------



## Truttafriend (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Hurricane rulez #6

War dieses Jahr zum dritten mal da und sag jedesmal ich bin zu alt für die Sch....
Freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr :m


----------



## oh-nemo (29. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Truttafriend schrieb:
			
		

> Hurricane rulez #6
> 
> War dieses Jahr zum dritten mal da und sag jedesmal ich bin zu alt für die Sch....
> Freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr :m


Ja der Tim is schon so´n verrückten Kerl 
Der hört Rockmusik #d 
Aber keine Ahnung haben wer Karl Moik ist :q
|kopfkrat Is dat Offtopic |kopfkrat  :q


----------



## wobbler michi (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

*Melde mich hiermit zurück,war seit April nicht mehr los.*
*Anna - Lena kam 3 Monate zu früh,mußten wir erstmal *
*aufpeppeln.*

*Datum*: 30.10.05
*Wo*: Ostsee,Neustadt,Bliesdorf
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: ganze Kiste
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 3 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: Wind aus SO, Stärke 2 - 3 auflandig
*Himmel*:sonnig
*Uhrzeit*: 06.00 bis 11.30 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*:bis 18 Grad
*Wasserstand*: normal bis leicht erhöht, wellig
*Sicht (Wasser):* leicht trübe
*Wassertemp*.: 12 Grad
*Wer*: ich
*Fisch*: ein Biss in Bliesdorf,woll kleiner Dorsch,sofort ab


----------



## Micky (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

ANNA - LENA entschädigt aber wirklich FÜR JEDE NICHT gefangene MEFO und für JEDE Minute die Du nicht im Board warst! 

Wer früher geboren wird bereitet länger Freude... |supergri


----------



## djoerni (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

@Truttafriend und T4 Christian
und dann wart ihr bei uns nichtmal angeln? hättet doch schön bei gemütlicher musik am bach sitzen können.

djoerni


----------



## Truttafriend (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Abrocken war irgendwie wichtiger an dem Wochenende :m


----------



## T4_Christian (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

... und außerdem hatte die Wümme zu dieser Zeit wenig Wasser geführt...|supergri


----------



## TankMan (31. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

N' abend,
nachträglich noch kurz ein paar Ergebnisse vom Wochenende:

*Datum*: 29.10.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Eckernförder Bucht, Steilküste bei Kiekut
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Spröket versch. Farben, Snaps Draget versch. Farben,
Kinetic Salty versch. Farben
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: Wind aus SO, Stärke 3 - 4 (?), am Angelplatz im Windschatten
*Himmel*: wolkenlos
*Uhrzeit*: 06.30 bis 09.00 Uhr (Schweißsocke länger)
*Lufttemperatur*: um 9 - 13,5 °C 
*Wasserstand*: sehr niedirg, "Baby-Popo"
*Sicht (Wasser):* "trübe Brühe" vorn, etwas vom Ufer entfernt klar
*Wassertemp*.: laut BSH 13° C
*Wer*: Schweißsocke + ich
*Fisch*: nix, haben aber im höchstens knietiefen Wasser ne' Trutte aufgescheucht, die mitten im Blasentang saß



*Datum*: 30.10.2005
*Wo*: Ostsee, Hohwachter Bucht, Kembs/Dazendorf
*Angelmethode*: Watfischen
*Köder*: Spröket versch. Farben, Snaps Draget versch. Farben,
Kinetic Salty versch. Farben
*Wassertiefe*: 0,5 - 2 m
*Grund*: Leopardengrund
*Wind*: Wind aus SO, in Kembs fast Windstill (Windschatten)
*Himmel*: wolkenlos
*Uhrzeit*: 06.30 bis 10.00 Uhr
*Lufttemperatur*: 8,5 - 14,5 °C 
*Wasserstand*: niedrig, glatt bis leicht gekräuselt
*Sicht (Wasser):* glasklar
*Wassertemp*.: laut BSH 13° C
*Wer*: ich
*Fisch*: nichts, wobei ich den Thread "Meerforellen auf Sicht angeln" jetzt gut nachvollziehen kann, da ich an zwei oder drei Stellen (vor der Landspitze und in der Ausbuchtung) an der Steilküste von Kembs mehrere Trutten an der Oberfläche beobachten konnte (...für Tobis waren die definitiv zu groß  ...), die sich nicht überzeugen lassen wollten, mit mir den Heimweg anzutreten. Habe dann um 10.00 entnervt eingestellt und das "typische" (????) Oktoberwetter genossen. DER NOVEMBER HAT EIN RECHT DARAUF, NORMAL WERDEN ZU DÜRFEN.

Björn


----------



## Laggo (1. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Datum: 22-28.10.2005
Wo: DK,Innenförde Außenförde so wie auf Alsen
Angelmethode: Watfischen und Stegfischen#6 
Köder: Spöket versch. Farben, Snaps Draget versch. Farben,
Kinetic Salty versch. Farben, Stripper weiß
Wassertiefe: 0,5 - 10 m
Grund: Leopardengrund
Wind:Jeden Tag anders
Himmel: von-bis
Uhrzeit:meistens 06.30 bis 10.00 Uhr und dann von 15 Uhr bis in die Dämmerung 
Lufttemperatur: 
Wasserstand: mal hochmal niedirg, 
Sicht (Wasser): von trübe bis glasklar Wassertemp.: laut BSH 12° C
Wer:die ersten3 Tage Ich und mein Bruder danach alleine, und teilweise mit Specialguest Jelle#6 
Fischorsche fast überall bis 65 cm und kaum einer unter 50 das war unglaublich!
Und man mag es kaum glauben meine erste und einzige Mefo durfte ich auch verhaften hat auch nur 3 Jahre gedauert|uhoh: , blank aber leider nur 39 cm, ging also wieder baden!
Fotos reich ich nach wenn ich meine Speicherkarte ausgelesen bekomme, die Cam durfte nämlich auch baden#q #q #q 


@Trutta,T4 und djoerni

Riecht ja stark nach nem Boarditreffen nächtes Jahr in Scheeßel bin auch jedes Jahr da#6


----------



## oh-nemo (1. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				wobbler michi schrieb:
			
		

> *Melde mich hiermit zurück,war seit April nicht mehr los.*
> *Anna - Lena kam 3 Monate zu früh,mußten wir erstmal *
> *aufpeppeln.*
> 
> ...


#6 Was für´n Süsser Wurm.
Glückwunsch zu der kleinen niedlichen #h
Da wird das fischen halt zur Nebensache


----------



## Nordangler (1. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

So der die größte hatte, war wohl Saza.
Also Saza schicke mir bitte einmal per PM deine Adresse. Hier wartet etwas auf dich.

Sven


----------



## wobbler michi (1. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Danke für die Glückwünsche.
Ihr habt recht,damit wird das Meerforellenfischen zur nebensache ,
aber auch die bereiten mir sehr viel freude.

Noch was : sollte einer von euch gerade frisch Vater sein,oder gerade werden, kann er seine Frau davon überzeugen,das Kinderwagen schieben
auf einer Ostseeinsel im April super ist.
mir natürlich eine Mail senden nicht vergessen !
Ich darf leider nicht nach Fehmarn, weil wir schon oft da waren,aber es bleiben ja noch : Bornholm,Fünen,Langeland,Als,Rügen,Usedom,usw.
Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## pUmUkeL (1. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Moin Moin JUngX...

bin auch ein Meerforellensüchtiger habe aber bis jetzt nur mitgelesen hier!

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Neugebroen auch noch mals von mir!

Ich habe noch nie eine Meerforelle gefangen war aber schon öfters mal los mit Spöket und co auch mit fliege!

Ich fahre dieses Wochenende nach Fehmarn und will wieder angreifen!!!

Jetzt habe ich eine Fragen an euch...ich habe ein Haus gemietet Staberdorf...

Wo soll ich angreifen ????????????
direkt staberhuk ??



vielen dank im Voraus (ich brauche eure hilfe!)


----------



## Hank (1. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



> direkt staberhuk ??



Yo, staberhuk is gut.
War das letzte mal zum Horni fischen da aber Mefo soll auch gut sein...
Mußt allerdings vom Parkplatz an der Bw-Station n stück laufen.


Hank


----------



## wobbler michi (2. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Moin pUmUkel
Staberhuk ist gut,Bucht vorm Leuchtturm oder die Spitze 
vorm Leuchtturm ( Gegenstrom aus dem Sund ).
Wulfen die Sandbank nicht vergessen !!!!
 Zum Bild .Bei solchen Wind nicht ans Huk !
Gruß wobbler michi


----------



## Flystreamer (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Ich bin am verzweifeln :c ich fange keine Meerforelle .
Bin dieses Jahr 5 Mal auf Fehmarn gewesen:c und 6000 km gefahren.

Hat in der letzten Zeit jemand eine Meerforelle auf Fehmarn gefange ? das würde mich aufbauen.


----------



## gofishing (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

@Flystreamer

Gerade bei einer weiten Anreise muß die Vorbereitung stimmen.

Ich persönlich "muß" 7 mal nach Femarn fahren um eine Ü50 zu fangen. Man kann zwar schnell mal die Seite wechseln, aber mit einer besseren (Wind)Planung gibt es bessere Ecken. 
Die Zeit wo alle nach Femarn gefahren sind ist längst vorbei.|wavey: 

Gute Infos gibt es hier http://www.fsfc.de/
Da die Insel groß ist, haben die Jungs keine Scheu gute Zeiten auch publik zu machen.
Wenn Du keinen von denen am Strand siehst, hast Du die falsche Wahl getroffen. 
Die kennen sich als Insulaner nun mal besser aus und können schnell mal für 2 Stunden losfahren.

TL

Ralph


----------



## Flystreamer (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Ich fange keine Meerforelle !#q 
Ich bin Süchtig eine fangen zu wollen.
Kein Weg ist zu weit.
Wer kann mir helfen.|kopfkrat


----------



## mot67 (4. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

ab an die ostsee und werfen. immer wieder. irgendwann hast du sie.


----------



## spinner1975 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Wo an die Ostsee ???


----------



## Kalex (9. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

@Flystreamer
Damit Du nicht am Boden zerstört bist, am 26.10. konnte ich eine 50er braune landen. In Marienleuchte. 2 weitere sind wieder vom Haken meines Kumpels entwischt. Also, es gibt sie auf Fehmarn.


----------



## aesche100 (9. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Die sicherste Stelle ist Weißenhaus. Allerdings kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, erst im Februar zu kommen. Die Fangaussichten sind einfach besser als zur Zeit und noch mehr Frusttage fördern ja nicht gerade die Angellust.  Also! Geduld und den Winter zum Fliegenbinden nutzen.


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				aesche100 schrieb:
			
		

> Die sicherste Stelle ist Weißenhaus.



Genau, so ist das! Und überhaupt, woanders gibt es keine Fische also tut mir doch den Gefallen und fahrt *alle* nach Weißenhaus. |supergri


----------



## Gnilftz (10. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, so ist das! Und überhaupt, woanders gibt es keine Fische also tut mir doch den Gefallen und fahrt *alle* nach Weißenhaus. |supergri



Waabs is viel bessääääääääääääääääär! #6 

Greetz
Heiko |wavey:


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (11. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

Ich finde auch das Weissenhaus totaaaaaal toll ist und das alles was irgendwie auf MeFo angelt nach Weissenhaus fahren sollte!


----------



## Fxndlxng (11. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*



			
				Gnilftz schrieb:
			
		

> Waabs is viel bessääääääääääääääääär! #6



Kannst Du denn nichts für dich behalten? #c  
Am besten gefällt mir aber die Idee mit dem im Winter zu hause bleiben und fliegenbinden. :q Ich fahr dann zwischenzeitlich mal nach Waabs ääähh bzw. Weissenhaus #:


----------



## havørred (14. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

hi,
wann wird denn ma der Nov Thread geöffnet?|kopfkrat
MfG
Havørred


----------



## deger (14. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

das war schon...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=63778


----------



## smxllslxkxfxsh (14. November 2005)

*AW: Meerforellenfänge Oktober 2005*

@havorred: Der war gut!:m


----------

